
The bizarre story of the L.A. dad who exposed the college admissions scandal - nwhatt
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-morrie-tobin-college-admissions-scandal-20190331-story.html
======
naveen99
Universities should just adopt congestion pricing like nyc. Have some
exceptions for need based financial aid, but otherwise jack up the price to
what the market will bare. I think they are headed in that direction as
tuition rates have been outpacing inflation long enough.

